# Egg Share & ICSI Darlington advice please........



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all

After months of waiting for a appointment on the NHS and a further year wait we have decided to help others while helping ourselves by egg sharing. 

We have had our initial consultation Monday and were accepted onto the scheme (DH low sperm count 7 million on monday!) We had the tests while we were there and are waiting for the results and to see the counsellor. 

Can anyone tell me if it is likely we will have had the treatment by Christmas Know this sounds completely nuts but the visions of telling everyone at the dinner table (although it might not work!) that I am pregnant would be the best Christmas present ever!

Also I was wondering if anyone can advise me on work issues. I work very long hours 8-6 5 days per week and the hospital is 1 hour drive away. Am I entitled for time off for these appointments I don't want to tell them why of course. Also I have appointments for the NHS in october and am worried I will be forced to cancel after waiting so long. I have no holidays to take either as I have not worked there very long. Has anyone overcome these issues.....and how!! 

Thanks for your help


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Emma

I'm currently going through ICSI and keep thinking about egg share. 

i don't have my consultation till November but i have been told my latest time i would start treatment will be Feb, but i'm at JCUH i don't know what Darlington is like.

it all depends on your workplace. mine are flexable with things like that......it depends what procedure your company has in place though they is no law on taking time off for fertility treatment. they can't deny you time off for hospital appointments, if you say you have an appointment at the hospital. they don't have to know the reason! i have told my manager what is going on, which really helped. just ask your HR dept (if you are a big company) what the procedure is for taking time off for hospital appointments.
Hope this helps?
Caroline
xx


----------



## sjames9238 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi emma
im currently doing the egg share at darlington im down regging at the moment and go for my baseline scan on tuesday. After u have seen the counsellor thay then put you on the waiting list  to be matched. I waited a month to be matched and then another month to get started because they need to get you in sync with your recipient.
I dont no about the work issues beceuse im self employed but im sure someone will be able to help you on that one.
love sarah


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you get reduced costs if you egg share?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya christine

Yes you do get it at reduced costs

I will try and find the old crowwell darlington egg share thread am sure that there is some posts there which may be helpful for you

Em

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=55492.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=61891.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73913.0

Also i believe ICSI is free at the cromwell darlington also


----------

